# What will do you the best deal for virtualization (resale) OVH ?



## kenshimdev (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello,
I have to idea of making the sale of VPS, but I hesitate a lot about choosing the server I wish to OVH : https://www.ovh.com/fr/serveurs_dedies/


The problem is that they removed many offers which interested me a lot... I do not find them very optimized for the virtualisation.


I want to offer deals from 1 to 4GB of RAM and 1 to 2/4 Vcores for any sorts of use (novice, small games servers, +)
For today, what is the best? Because honestly 4 cores / 8 threads that does very little.
I said that I will not exceed 110-120 €

*Please note this isn't an opinion for lack of knowledge. But just how you feel about these offers. What range is best suited for you?*

Eg. Sorry for my english, I'm from Switzerland.

Thanks,
Kenshimdev'


----------



## toshost (Feb 24, 2016)

Open vz or KVM


----------



## estnoc (Feb 25, 2016)

If you mean virtualization platform, i suggest KVM. but thats my opinion


----------



## AlbaHost (Feb 25, 2016)

KVM most prefered by customers.


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses.

For you what is the best machine to host about 50 OpenVZ VPS for basic use (customers of any kind)?

1. 
2. 

(Or maybe another machine listed on this site: https://www.ovh.com/fr/serveurs_dedies/)
Thank you in advance for your opinion


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

KVM  is the best option.


----------

